# FS/FT: Indian ornamental Tarantula (poelecetheria regalis) + container - SOLD



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought this Tarantula last night in a haste forgetting I need money for something else, so it will have to go, asking same price I paid. Ill post picks in a bit.
45$ or trade for a 29-33 gallon tank

778 387 4223

Note: Only willing to sell to those who are informed and responsible. These spiders are fast, venomous and are very pleasant from behind the glass.

Edit: Tarantula freshly molted 2 days ago, looks like hes a male?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

hmm wish my parents would let me


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry brez, wouldn't sell this kind of spider to you. Don't want any phone calls from parents talking about some emergency room incident.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ya that wouldnt be pretty


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Can U post the pic of that tarantula, size and male or female ?


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Too bad your in Burnaby. I have the perfect enclosure for a tree spider, probably for the best my roommate would have cow.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture time!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

MrJackyTang said:


> Can U post the pic of that tarantula, size and male or female ?


As far as size, its around 3" the gender is still unkown.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Errol, you have a wide n successful hobbys

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

fishdragon said:


> Errol, you have a wide n successful hobbys
> 
> Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


Thanks 

bump to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful, if I was in need of a 4th tarantula I would buy this - free bump for a pretty little thing.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Keri, and yes they get nicer as they age


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top, will trade for a 29-33g tank


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for a nice spider.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP, will take offers


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Molted last night, looks like a female.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top guys


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still here


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

boxing day bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily Bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

Free bump for a nice spider


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks brez, Bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still here


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

still here


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------

